# Potential DVD?



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 20, 2012)

Been playing around today with new editing software and some footage from my new camera.  If RC and I can have a good season this year, and manage to get a good bit of kill footage, maybe we could put something together.

Maybe something like this...   If you have the connection speed, watch it in HD.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 20, 2012)

thats cool


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 20, 2012)

That is nice. I moved to a full HD camera myself and have been training on an advanced editing progam for about 3 months now. The video quality jump is unreal.

Looking forward to seeing what you guys put together.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 20, 2012)

That looks great! Where was the first clip from? I'm gonna see what I can get on video this year also...just painted the camera arm and waiting for season. Good luck to y'all


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it. Looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 20, 2012)

Bring it!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 20, 2012)

snook24 said:


> That looks great! Where was the first clip from?


All of the bear hunting footage was in Idaho, last clip was Montana.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude..... I like it! Put me down for one of the first copies!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 20, 2012)

I want one too!


----------



## devolve (Aug 20, 2012)

I would buy a couple


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd buy that. Shoot. Looks a lot better than that junk on all those TV stations.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Aug 20, 2012)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 21, 2012)

Put me down for some of that!!! I want to get a camera and video my hunts also, its been something I have wanted to do for a while now.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 21, 2012)

It's pretty out there!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2012)

snook24 said:


> It's pretty out there!



Man, you ain't lying!  I had longed to go out there my entire adult life and see the Rocky Mtns.  All of the pictures and videos in the world don't do it justice.  The Bitterroot Valley is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 21, 2012)

That looks amazing. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 21, 2012)

good job man. I can't wait to see what you put together.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is gonna be GOOD! Best of luck to you Chris! Looking forward to all the adventures you will capture.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 21, 2012)

A DVD could happen Chris, providing you remember to quit playing around in time to shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 21, 2012)

It'll look real good Chris!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> A DVD could happen Chris, providing you remember to quit playing around in time to shoot.


 
 That's definitely true. Hard to balance the video/killing. I talked to RC about it the other day, and I think we're gonna try to video each other some this year whenever we find a spot that's red hot and high percentage.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 21, 2012)

Fantastic trailer bud!  I'll definitely want a copy!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 21, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> That's definitely true. Hard to balance the video/killing. I talked to RC about it the other day, and I think we're gonna try to video each other some this year whenever we find a spot that's red hot and high percentage.



Now you are talking!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2012)

The quality on that was amazing. I think it will be a winner.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2012)

What camera did you get??


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> What camera did you get??



I have a Canon M40.


----------



## chadf (Aug 21, 2012)

Positive criticism, nothing more.

Don't drag out the intro. Have to good of quality video! 
*u have a good edit to keep u wondering also! 


I'd love to film a hunt with u or show u a place local to go. Lmk if u r interested. Pm Plz.


----------



## gurn (Aug 21, 2012)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 21, 2012)

That was great Chris. I hope you and RC can get some stuff on video, not just the kills, but also your style of hunting and experiences, cause it sure works! I would love to see a finished video at the end of the 2012 season.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 21, 2012)

This is going to be real good i can't wait


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 21, 2012)

Aweosme Chris!!! I love it, cant wait, awesome camera by the way, it looks so clear.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 23, 2012)

Word has it that RC may be going HD...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Word has it that RC may be going HD...



Hope that ain't too much of a stretch for him.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 23, 2012)

Anybody notice the second deer in the back......


----------



## robert carter (Aug 23, 2012)

I gotta "HD" on the way.. Kinda feels funny using a camera worth more than my truck...RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope you got the extra warranty for when you drop it 20 ft. out of a tree.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2012)

robert carter said:


> I gotta "HD" on the way.. Kinda feels funny using a camera worth more than my truck...RC



Bought new tires for my truck today, and doubled it's value.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 23, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Bought new tires for my truck today, and doubled it's value.



I doubled the value of mine today when I filled it up with gas.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Bought new tires for my truck today, and doubled it's value.





ChrisSpikes said:


> I doubled the value of mine today when I filled it up with gas.



Well I quadrupled mine....New tires and gas in the same day


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Anybody notice the second deer in the back......



I had to watch it three more times, but I finally sawed it.


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 26, 2012)

Chris I would buy 1 or 2 copies. I agree with longbowdave. I would love to see the kills but the behind the scenes and how you scout, setup, prepare for hunts, etc. Because the both of you have so much hunting and traditional experience. Some of us new guys and a few that have been around awhile could learn a new thing or two. Looks great so far.

What editing software do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 26, 2012)

PassingThrough said:


> Chris I would buy 1 or 2 copies. I agree with longbowdave. I would love to see the kills but the behind the scenes and how you scout, setup, prepare for hunts, etc. Because the both of you have so much hunting and traditional experience. Some of us new guys and a few that have been around awhile could learn a new thing or two. Looks great so far.
> 
> What editing software do you use if you don't mind me asking?



I used Sony Vegas Pro on this.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 26, 2012)

Just so as not to mislead anyone, this was just some footage I was playing around with, and does not represent what we are trying to do.  I used a good bit of footage from out west because that was about all I had at the time.  If we have some success this season, both with the bows and cameras, this will mainly be a south GA whitetail hunting video with maybe a couple pigs and turkeys thrown in for good measure.  With the way the food sources are looking this year, maybe the majority of it will be on public land.  But, a LOT of things have to line up, so we'll just have to see.  It's difficult enough to get the kills to begin with, and trying to get it on video, especially self-video, makes it doubly hard.  It may take 2-3 years to get enough good footage for a dvd.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Aug 27, 2012)

Chris, If anyone can do it, I have confidence that you and Robert certainly can.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 1, 2012)

Great idea!! The quality of the pictures is awesome.


----------

